# Anyone got updated Vets in Calais list for 2014?



## Rockydoodle (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all, we will be taking 2 dogs over to france for the first time on a 3 week jaunt on August 17th
All doggy passports are sorted ..but not sure about the return 'vets in 24 hrs' business. 
Some of the threads on here relate back a couple of years ....and now since the rules &regs have altered , we were wondering if anyone has used the system this year? ...I am assuming we need to get a vet booked as we are traveling back to uk on sat 6th sept on evening ferry so prob need a sat appointment??
Any views / advice gratefully received
Cheers 
Sylv& Tez


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

If you are travelling on Saturday then that's the day you MUST NOT see the vet!!

The tape worm treatment has to be given (and the pet passport completed) at least 24 hours before check in and not more than 120 hours before check in.

I still use the 2012 vets list as I can never find where the newer version is!
Bill


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

as you now have between 24hours and 5 days before you leave france it is not necessary to wait till you get to calais. we got our two labradors wormed in Rochefort 4 days before we were due to leave,( took our own tablets-vet administered) then spent another couple off days down there before heading up. Suggest you copy from the website https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners and take it with you in case the vet you use is not up to date with the new times..


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Vets*

Hi Rockydoodle, went in May for D Day, went to vet in st- omer on way back nice new aire cross the road, speak very good english. You must wait 24 hour before you return, 
Clinique veterinaire, 
Du Haut Pont,
5 Rue de belfort,
62500 saint- omer
0321888754
830am- 7pm 
Hope this helps.
Eddie.


----------

